

So. Much. Money.(This is the print title) - jkuria
http://www.inc.com/magazine/201107/how-i-did-it-drew-houston-dropbox.html

======
shii
Wow, so once the term sheets get signed and everything gets all official, it's
as simple as a wire transfer of cash? Why have I always been thinking it was a
lot more complicated and involved arcane other stuffs?

